# First Lathe



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice review.

I have a Jet that looks like it probably came from the same Chinese factory.

I can't see any differences except the colors.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Scott,
I can't wait to see what you and your spouse come up with, and now you will be even more firmly in position to utilize found wood for bowls and such. I can't wait to see what species show up as part of the urban logging experience in Florida.

I think that Rikon with the indexing and the extra two inches of swing over the ways is the way to go (vs the Jet Mini and the Delta Midi). Scoooore!


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Nice looking lathe. I don't know how I would react if my wife ever suggested me buying a tool, I guess that would be a good thing - but I don't know if I could stand the "free reign" to buy tools, something has to restrain me )

You should enjoy many hours of relaxation, once you get the knack of turning.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for writing up this review.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I am in the process of narrowing down which lathe to buy. I like the Rikon and Jet for mini lathes. However, I am concerned they will not be large enough. I have not turned since high school shop class. There I made dinning table and bed legs from 4" maple. Does anyone have experience with Grizzly? It seems like alot of machine for the money. I just don't want to regret I did not wait until I had the cash for a full size Laguna or Jet.

I look forward to seeing completed projects from your new toy!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

It looks like a pretty nice lathe.

You'll have a lot of fun with it, I'm sure.


----------



## DaveMiller (Feb 26, 2008)

My kids gave me this lathe for Christmas last year and I have tinkered with a few turnings but am very much a beginner. It was very easy to set-up and is very easy to use.

I plan to make some bar stools to match a kitchen table and chairs but need the extension bed. I ordered the extension at my local Woodcraft store in mid-November. It has been on back-order since then - something about being tied up in customs - like I need any help procrastinating. ;-)

And for any of you who think it would be wonderful to live a few miles from a Woodcraft store - it is!


----------



## SplinterDave (Apr 16, 2008)

I just got an Excelsior Midi lathe from Rocklers. It came with a free bed extension. It looks much like the one in your picture.

I have only used mine for sanding some spindles on a refinishing project but it seems to be solid. No vibration, belt driven, with 5 speeds from 570 to 3100 rpm. I'm sure it is made in the US of China but for the money $200.00 it is a good starter lathe. Next I have to buy some gouges and get to turning. Always wanted to and now I have the tool.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The world is your oyster now Dusty. Be careful with the vibration on lightweight lathes. there are all sorts of ideas about turnig speed compared to the size of the wood stock. 
A simple and safe rule is to turn at the highest speed you can without vibration, if it vibrates go to a lower speed until you have smooth running. 
Always stand to the side when you turn the lathe on, a throw out can be very a nasty health hazard.
Happy turning & I look forward to your new projects.


----------



## StraightEdge (Apr 16, 2008)

Nice add-on Grumpy.

FYI on the turning tools, Woodcraft is carrying the Sorby "Midi" Turning Tools. "Perfect sized tools for midi and mini lathes."


----------

